# Yeast equivalents



## islander (Feb 6, 2001)

Hi! I am having a difficult time with yeast. I have found an old cook book with some interesting basic recipes but they are asking for cakes of compressed yeast. I have active dry yeast, but really prefer to used "live" yeast that I get at my local bakery. I cannot seem to find an equivalency for all the different types of yeast. Is there anyone that could help? Thanks so much.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

hi isLander,

If my memory serves me right the conversion is 3/5 ounce of compressed yeast for every portion controlled packet of active dry yeast which is about a tablespoon.
Be aware however depending on what type you use I believe there is a difference of the tempature needed to activate the yeasts compressed around 80 degrees,it begins to dye at 120 and active dry yeast needs 105-115 to activate it. M brown- momoreg, does that sound correct to you guy's?
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, that's right. And if you're ever in doubt, just keep the temperature on the low end. Those portion controlled packets are a scant tablespoon, or 1/4 ounce, to that 3/5 ounce of fresh.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

When a recipe calls for fresh or cake yeast I've been using 40% by weight of the instant. I also increase the liquid a little. 

eeyore


----------



## islander (Feb 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone for your responses and help on this topic.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

One other thing, dry yeast needs a lag time to reactivate after rehydration. Fresh yeast can be used much sooner.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

My rule of thumb is to use 40% of the weight of the fresh yeast when using active dry and 33% when using instant. I never add the yeast to water and sugar to "proof it" as I use enough that it is fresh, and a lot of my formulas don't have white sugar in them. But I do dissolve it in warm water, and since I kept finding little grains of instant yeast in my croissant dough, I dissolve that now.


----------

